# Witch stock motor would you choose?



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey,

For a while I have been running MVP's in my truck at my local offroad track. I am now going to get a new stock motor because lets just say the MVP is not living up to my expectations. What do you think I should get?  

*Trinity Monster Stock Pro
*Trinity PK2K Pro
*Orion?(not sure about their stock motor)
*Trinity Green maching 3 pro
*?????????????????????????????????????????
 

Thanks for any help.

Dustin :dude:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Motor*

P2K is still the best truck motor because of the torque.

If you use a Monster use small pinion. 

P2K2 about two more teeth than Monster

Orion )Top based motors) have a heat issue. I had a friend tell me to cut off some of the edge of both faces on the brush head. A small amount on each side is to lower heat. I have them cut but haven't been able to run them in my truck. yet. 

As exaple I use a 16/86 combon on a Monster in my Losi MF2.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

nutz4rc said:


> P2K is still the best truck motor because of the torque.
> 
> If you use a Monster use small pinion.
> 
> ...


Yeah,

I am probebly going to put a Monster in my MF2 also but people have also said good things about the P2K2.

-Thanks

GO LOSI :hat: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Well I must have posted something I shouldn't have.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I would try a tuned monster.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

What don't you like about the MVP? The track I race at allows us to use the Binary Quad mag motors. I used to run MVPs in my XXXT, but I now really the Binary Quad. I get a good mix of torque and RPM.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

mattyk6 said:


> What don't you like about the MVP? The track I race at allows us to use the Binary Quad mag motors. I used to run MVPs in my XXXT, but I now really the Binary Quad. I get a good mix of torque and RPM.


I took good care of my MVP: I cleaned it after every run, and I cut the com every 8 runs. But it still ran hot and smoked. I recently looked at the comm and it has a big groove in it. 

Therefore, I want to try trinity because my D5 works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what i suggest which u (dustin) probley al ready know is to bite the bullet and go for a brushless, but (nothing aginist u) if it is out of your busget go with a good bianary or a monster stock pro, if i was u i would give jason a call and see what he has cause u know he only sells motors with good numbers :thumbsup:


----------

